
Introduction to Icon P-Rep Node Campaign. Largest South-Korean Blockchain - Nanocurrency
https://icon.community/iconsensus/about/
======
vuknje
There's a node candidate named "DRAICON BALL"...
[https://icon.community/iconsensus/candidates/](https://icon.community/iconsensus/candidates/)

------
zozbot123
So what EOS calls BP's, ICON calls P-Rep Nodes?

